# Whizzer pics



## Dpigg (Apr 30, 2020)

Finally got my ambassador done ,thanks to Greg in California and a special thanks to Dave in Arizona.


----------



## whizzerbug (May 3, 2020)

the holy grail wish someone would repro the frame I would be first on line


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 5, 2020)

Great bike, but Damn man, that garage!


----------



## bricycle (May 6, 2020)

That is sweet.... Hale, it's all sweet!!


----------



## cyclingday (May 6, 2020)

Nice job!
I love it!
Great display!


----------



## Goldenrod (May 6, 2020)

whizzerbug said:


> the holy grail wish someone would repro the frame I would be first on line




Guys have tried to modify a Sportsman frame.  My buddy got the job of assembling a fake one for a friend who was suckered but it was a nightmare.  Nothing lines up.  Great bike.  I have one with a windshield and bags.   All original use to be availible and one friend had 4 at the same time.  Hang on to this one or you can move it to my basement with the lift truck.


----------

